# Amphibien und Fische geht das



## engelsgift (4. Juni 2008)

habe einen  neuen teich seit august letzten jahres.
eine freundin brachte mir 7 goldfische und setzte sie in den teich auch leztes  jahr.
in diesem jahr zogen 3 teichmolche und 7 teichfrösche ein.
um das ökologische gleichgewicht nicht zu schaden würde ich die goldfische gerne entfernen zugunsten der amphibien.
mit dem käscher habe ich es versucht aber sie sind einfach zu schnell oder ich zu langsam,gibt es einen trick umsie zu fangen?:


----------



## Barbor (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo wo willst du denn mit den fische hin?

gruß Ulrike


----------



## engelsgift (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wo willst du denn mit den fische hin?
> 
> gruß Ulrike



Hallo,
meinem Nachbarn schenken

Gruß eva


----------



## Barbor (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo eva

da wirst du wohl viel geduld beim käschen haben müssen 

Gruß ulrike


----------



## Phil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Eva,

mir ist gerade unklar warum du die Goldis loswerden möchtest? Ich selbst habe sowohl das eine, als auch das andere im Teich. Goldis sind ausreichend vorhanden, ebenso wie __ Frösche, __ Molche und __ Schnecken. Bislang hat weder ein __ Goldfisch einen Molch vertilgt, noch umgedreht.
Prinzipiell brauchen die Damen und Herren nur ausreichend Rückzugsmöglichkeiten (Steine, Wurzeln, Pflanzen, Holz, etc.) im Wasser. Die eine Art zugunsten der anderen Art auszulagern hat in meinen Augen wenig mit Ökologischem Gleichgewicht zu tun. In einem natürlichen Gewässer, leben auch beide dicht an dicht nebeneinander. Wenn die Molche und Frösche von alleine gekommen sind, sehe ich da keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Du ziehst ja auch nicht in deine Wunschwohnung, zu deinen Lieblingsnachbarn und dann schmeißt der Vermieter sie raus, nur weil er glaubt, gut zu handeln 

Grüße Phil


----------



## Findling (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Eva,

wie groß ist denn dein Käscher? Ich meine den ungefähren Durchmesser der Öffnung.

Wenn diese groß genug ist, würde ich es mal versuchen, ihn ruhig auf den Grund des Teiches zu legen (nicht zu tief). Evtl. über Nacht oder noch länger liegenlassen, bis er von den Fischen nicht mehr als Frendkörper wahrgenommen wird. Dann eine Zeit lang so daneben hocken bleiben dass du den Griff gut greifen kannst,  damit die Fische sich daran gewöhnen, dass du am Teichrand bist. Die Fische anschließend mit etwas Fischfutter versuchen in die Mitte des Käschers zu locken und diesen dann, ohne hecktische Bewegungen zügig greifen und nach oben aus dem Wasser heben. Wenn der Käscher groß genug ist und deine Fische nicht zu ängstlich sind sollte das funktionieren. Allerdings nicht, wenn du sie unmittelbar vorher mit dem Käscher "gejagt" hast und sie daher nervös sind. 

Wenn dein Käscher für eine solche Aktion zu klein ist, kannst du mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick eine sogenannte Köderfischsenke selbst bauen - oder im Angelbedarf kaufen. Vorgehensweise damit wie vor. Wenn du dazu Fragen hast, nur zu. 

Wir hier verlassen uns dann aber auch darauf, dass die Fische wirklich wieder in einem anderen Gartenteich landen, und nicht etwa irgendwo in einem freien Gewässer da dieses verboten ist und für die dort lebenden Spezies evtl. eine große Gefahr darstellen kann. 

Gruß und "Petri heil"
Manfred

Edit: ansonsten schließe ich mich Phil an.


----------



## Naturfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Also ich finds nicht schlecht, dass du die Goldis abgibst. 

Ich denke doch, dass diese viel "wildes" Kleingetier und auch Kaulquappen vertilgen.


----------



## Naturfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*



			
				Phil schrieb:
			
		

> In einem natürlichen Gewässer, leben auch beide dicht an dicht nebeneinander.



Ja schon, aber dort leben doch keine Goldfische. Ich sehe da schon einen Unterschied von einheimischen Fischen in einem Gewässer oder von aus Japan (oder woher auch immer) eingeführte Zierfische. Aber das mit den Versteckmöglichkeiten ist richtig, soviel wie möglich egal bei welcher Fischart, wenn man auch andere Tiere im Teich haben will.

Aber die Goldis vermehren sich auch bekanntlich sehr schnell.


----------



## engelsgift (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Manfred,
der Käscher ist klein wie man ihn im Hadel für Teichbedarf kaufen kann.
Eine Köderfischsenke was ist das und wie baut man sie?
Die Goldfische kommen natürlich nur in einen Gartenteich.
Es ist eben dumm gelaufen, ich wollte nie Goldfische oder Kois sondern einen Naturteich.Weil ich meine Freundin nicht beleidigen wollte habe ich nun ein Problem.In Sekunden waren sie im Teich,ich werde Tage brauchen um die Fische umzusiedeln  Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort Grüße Eva


----------



## engelsgift (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Phil,
ausreichend Rückzugsmöglichkeiten sind voranden (Steine,Pflanzen,Wurzel Holz u.s.w)die Tiere finden viele Verstecke vor.
Letzten Freitag waren 3 Menschen von der NABU bei uns weil in unserm Garten zwei Dachse leben wie sie dahin gekommen sind weiß keiner.
Also diese 3 haben mir ans Herz gelegt mich von meinen Godfischen zutrennen,zum Wohle der Amphibien.
Grüße Eva


----------



## Phil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo nochmal,

mir war durchaus klar das Goldfische nicht in natürlichen Gewässern bei uns vorkommen (wobei ich das Aussetzverhalten einiger selberernannten Tierfreunde mal außen vor lasse), Karpfen hingegen kommen sehr wohl vor. Wobei ich die Gefärdung von Molch, Frosch & Co da deutlich größer einschätze.

Es kommt sicherlich vor allem auf die Art des Gewässers an, dass die Damen und Herren vom Naturschutzbund, lieber ein rein Ökologisches Gewässer/Teich sehen, mag eben solch eine Sichtweise sein.

Richtig ist auch, dass sich Goldis rasch vermehren können, was vor allem an der anspruchslosen Haltung liegen mag. Die größte Gefärdung wäre dann aber allenfalls ein Übersatz des Teiches. In meinem laichen sowohl die Goldis, als auch die __ Frösche/__ Kröten, wobei dann stellenweise die Kaulquappen überhand gewinnen, eben weil keine sonderliche Gefahr von den Goldis ausgeht.

Ich bleibe also dabei, das ein paar Goldis, sowohl den Molchen, als auch den Fröschen nichts ausmachen, denn sonst wären sie gar nicht erst da. Überbesatz durch Vermehrung der Goldfische, wäre irgendwann auch ohne die Amphibien ein Problem, was aber kein Argument für das Abschaffen derselbigen ist. Der __ Goldfisch ist und bleibt ein Friedfisch und wird nicht zum __ Barsch  

MfG Phil


----------



## Naturfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Phil,

ich bezweifle auch nicht, dass Goldis durchaus in Eintracht mit Molchen und Fröschen zusammenleben können, doch in einen reinen Naturteich gehören meiner Meinung nach keine Goldfische. In einem Zierteich ist das kein Problem. 
Aber man will ja mit einem natürlichen Teich gerade Lebensraum für heimische wildlebende Tiere schaffen. 
Da hat NABU wohl nicht ganz unrecht  .

Wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg beim fangen der Goldis, Eva!  

.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Servus Eva

Da hat Mona recht  
Sehr gut geschrieben, da gibts nix hinzu zufügen  .


----------



## Phil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*



			
				Naturfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Phil,
> 
> ich bezweifle auch nicht, dass Goldis durchaus in Eintracht mit Molchen und Fröschen zusammenleben können, doch in einen reinen Naturteich gehören meiner Meinung nach keine Goldfische. In einem Zierteich ist das kein Problem.
> Aber man will ja mit einem natürlichen Teich gerade Lebensraum für heimische wildlebende Tiere schaffen.
> ...



Wie gesagt spricht da auch in meinen Augen nichts dagegen. Mich stört dann hingegen nur die Tatsache, das angeschaffte Goldfische weichen müssen. Wird ausreichend oft genug diskutiert, deswegen spar ich mir das. In einen Naturteich bzw Natur nahen Teich müssen keine Goldfische sein, da hast du vollkommen Recht und ich stimme dir auch zu. Das Ökologische Gleichgewicht ist hingegen aber kein Argument für mich irgendwas angeschafftes ab zu schaffen. Oder würdest du für die angesprochenen Dachse ein Haustier, zum Beispiel Hund, dem NABU zuliebe abschaffen?

Ich verbuche das einfach mal als Umgestaltung eines Zierteiches zum Naturteich, weil sich die Ansichten des Besitzers geändert haben. Aber die Regel sollte das sicher nicht sein, zumal keine ökologische Notwendigkeit besteht.

MfG Phil

PS: nichts für ungut, ich vertrete auch nur meine Ansichten


----------



## udo69 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Ich will als Forenneuling da auch mal was dazu sagen.
Natürlich, oder Naturnah ist es sicherlich nicht ,überhaupt Fische (egal welcher Art) in einem Teich zu haben. Aber es geht durchaus neben den Fröschen und Molchen ... auch Goldfische zu haben. (Ist bei mir seit mehr als 20Jahren so) Goldfische fressen keine __ Molche und erst recht keine __ Frösche, aber eben deren Larven, was die Vermehrung der Amphibien deutlich einschränkt. Ausgenommen sind da nur die Kaulquappen der __ Kröten, an die gehn die Goldfische nicht ran.
Eine Möglichkeit den Amphibien etwas zu helfen ist den Laich zu entnehmen und in einem gesonderten Becken für die ersten Wochen aufzuziehen. Bei den Fröschen ist das ein Kinderspiel nur bei Molchen wirds da schwierig wenn man nicht den genauen Ort kennt wo die Eier liegen. Und Hinweisschilder mit der Aufschrift "Bitte hier Ablaichen" beachten sie einfach nicht.
Ansonsten Empehle ich die Anschaffung eines Fischreihers, der nimmt sich auf voll ökologischer weise der Goldfische an - aber Vorsicht, der mag auch Frosch.
MfG Udo 
Jawohl, nennt mich Barbar - so ist eben die Natur


----------



## engelsgift (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Phil,
ich will ja die Goldis nicht töten sie sollen nur ein neues Zuhause bekommen.
Mein Nachbar liebt Goldfische über alles.
Der Teich ist mein Baby bevor ich wusste das sich Amphibien mit Fischen nicht vertragen war ich glücklich jetzt bin ich nur noch frustriert.
Du hast natürlich Recht Goldfische fressen keine __ Molche aber deren Laven und auch Leich.  Ps  Ich habe zwei Hunde (Berner-Senne und Tibet Terrier)
die 3 von der NABU wollten zwar nicht gleich das ich die beiden abschaffe wohl aber das die Hunde angebunden werden,so weit geht die Tierliebe dann doch nicht.Es sind ja auch nur Hütehunde.
Viele Grüße Eva


----------



## chromis (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hi,
ich persönlich würde zwar auch auf die Goldfische zu Gunsten der Amphibien verzichten. Ob Du das in Deinem Teich aber machst und ob Du auf Deinem Grundstück die Hunde anleinst oder nicht, das geht doch irgendwelche Nabu-Leute überhaupt nichts an. Der Nabu ist ein Verein und sonst nichts, zu Deinem Grundstück haben die überhaupt keine Zugang .


----------



## posemuckel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte im nächsten Jahr auch Fische in unseren Teich setzen, wenn der mal etwas eingefahren ist. Amphibien finde ich aber auch spannend, eigentlich sogar besser, auch weil deren Lebensraum immer weiter eingeschränkt wird.

Gibt's denn Fische, die keine Amphibienlarven oder Laich fressen? Ich hatte eigentlich an Bitterlinge mit ihren __ Muscheln und Goldorfen gedacht. Geht das oder lieber andere Fische?


----------



## Naturfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*



			
				posemuckel schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's denn Fische, die keine Amphibienlarven oder Laich fressen? Ich hatte eigentlich an Bitterlinge mit ihren __ Muscheln und Goldorfen gedacht. Geht das oder lieber andere Fische?


Hallo Rosi,

also mit Bitterlingen solltest du kein Problem haben. Überwiegend fressen die Kleintiere (Zooplankton) und kleinste Pflanzenteile. Wenn du genügend Unterwasserpflanzen und co. einsetzt, dann werden schon genügend Kaulquappen durchkommen denke ich.  Da richten die Bitterlinge keinen größeren Schaden an als z.B. __ Gelbrandkäfer. Die fressen ja auch die Larven. Goldorfen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, meistens füttert man ihnen wohl Fischfutter. Aber sie fressen wie auch die Bitterlinge Kleinstlebewesen. 





			
				Phil schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt spricht da auch in meinen Augen nichts dagegen. Mich stört dann hingegen nur die Tatsache, das angeschaffte Goldfische weichen müssen. Wird ausreichend oft genug diskutiert, deswegen spar ich mir das. In einen Naturteich bzw Natur nahen Teich müssen keine Goldfische sein, da hast du vollkommen Recht und ich stimme dir auch zu. Das Ökologische Gleichgewicht ist hingegen aber kein Argument für mich irgendwas angeschafftes ab zu schaffen. Oder würdest du für die angesprochenen Dachse ein Haustier, zum Beispiel Hund, dem NABU zuliebe abschaffen?


Hi,

ich finde es natürlich auch völlig übertrieben, dass man seine Hunde wegen ein paar Dachse anleinen soll. In seinem eigenen Garten! Ne, das geht auch zuweit. Aber die Goldis wiederum kommen ja in gute Hände. Und wenn man das weiß, dann würde ich persönlich meine Goldfische auch wieder abgeben. Wenn man hinterher etwas eingesehen hat ist doch gut  . 



@Helmut: danke  . Schön dass du meiner Meinung bist


----------



## Teichfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Freunde der fischbesetzten oder fischlosen Teiche,

in erster Linie wird es so sein, dass jeder seinen Teich anlegen soll, wie er das für richtig hält und wie es ihm gefällt. 
Ich persönlich, habe ebenfalls auf Fische verzichtet, da mir die Welt drum herum wichtiger ist. Erwähnt wurde ja bereits, dass Goldfische bis auf Krötenquappen so ziemlich alles fressen, was fressbar ist. Aber auch Krötenquappen müssen leiden, wenn nicht genügend Futter verfügbar ist.
Was allerdings noch ein wichtiger Aspekt ist, ist die Tatsache, dass es Tiere wie z.B. den Kammmolch gibt, die u.U. gar nicht erst kommen, wenn sie Fische im Teich bemerken, da sie solche Biotope oftmals meiden.
Das ganze Thema wäre auch kein Thema, wenn nicht immer mehr Rückzugsgebiete für Amphibien zerstört werden würden. So spielen Gartenteiche inzwischen eine große Rolle für den Erhalt der gleichen. Von daher würde ich persönlich die Idee, die fische zu verschenken unterstützen (außer der Empfänger besitzt ebenfalls einen fischlosen Teich).

Das ist allerdings auch nur meine Meinung. 

Und um mich jetzt einmal zu outen, ich bin selbst schon seit etwa 30 Jahren für den NABU unterwegs. Es gibt auch dort, wie in jedem anderen Verein auch Leute, die glauben, immer alles richtig zu machen und entsprechend abgehoben sind und es gibt auch glücklicherweise Leute, die realistisch sind. Denn meiner Meinung nach kann man Menschen mit Verbieten nicht die Freude zur Natur schmackhaft machen.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Findling (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Eva und alle anderen,

da es zum Thema passt und Eva nachgefragt hat, habe ich mich, auch da das Thema immer mal wieder kommt, entschlossen, hier eine etwas längere „Anleitung“ zum herausfangen von Fischen aus dem Gartenteich mit einer Köderfischsenke zu schreiben. 

Eine Köderfischsenke ist im Prinzip ein Netz mit einer Seitenlänge von normalerweise 1 – 1,5 m, welches im Wasser auf Grund gelegt wird. Wenn dann mehrere Fische sich über diesem Netz befinden, wird es mit einer daran befestigten Stange nach oben gehoben und die Fische sind gefangen. Wie der Name schon sagt, ist es vom Ursprung her gedacht um in Flachwasserbereichen kleine Fische als Köder für die Raubfischangelei zu fangen. Man kann diese Geräte grundsätzlich im Angelbedarf kaufen, da die Benutzung aber in Deutschland meines Wissens in den meisten öffentlichen Gewässern verboten ist, hat nicht jeder Händler sie vorrätig.  

Da du ein solches Gerät nicht ständig benötigst, würde ein einfacher Eigenbau seine Dienste locker tun. Du benötigst dazu ein Netz z.B. ein altes Stück von einem Vorhang, dunkles Fliegengitter für Fenster oder etwas Ähnliches. Wichtig ist dabei, dass die Maschenweite so eng ist, dass deine Fische nicht durchrutschen können, sie andererseits aber auch so weit ist, dass dem ablaufenden Wasser nicht unnötig viel Widerstand geboten wird (Bei zu viel Wasserwiderstand bist du beim Herausheben zu langsam und solange das Netz unter Wasser ist, entsteht eine Strömung über den Rand hinweg).  Weiter brauchst du  irgendetwas um zu verhindern, dass das Netz sich beim Hochheben zuzieht bzw. was bewirkt, dass die Ränder des Netzes  schneller hoch kommen als der Mittelteil. Gut eignen würde sich z.B. ein ausgedienter Hulahup-Reifen mit mehreren Bohrungen, damit er voll Wasser laufen kann, eine alte Fahrradfelge bei der die Speichen entfernt wurden oder ähnliches – evtl. auch aus kräftigem Draht selbst zurechtgebogen. Es muss nicht rund sein und die Größe richtet sich nach deinem Teich und der Größe des Netzes aber je größer desto besser. Wichtig ist nur, dass dieser „Rahmen“ nicht schwimmt. Befestige das Netz so, dass der Netzrand weitestgehend mit dem Rahmen abschließt und die Netzmitte locker durchhängt. Verbinde diesen Rahmen mit 4 Schnüren an einer als Hebel geeigneten Stange (Stiel eines Gartengerätes? Bohnenstange?) so, dass in angehobenem Zustand der Rahmen möglichst waagerecht hängt.  

Wenn dir kein „Rahmen“ zur Verfügung steht, kannst du auch 2 (Alu-)Leisten in der Mitte zusammenbinden, und kreuzförmig an den Ecken des Netzes befestigen. Vorher solltest du das Netz an den Rändern „umnähen“ damit du eine Kordel durchziehen kannst. Bei entsprechender Maschenweite kannst du die Kordel natürlich auch durch die Maschen fädeln. Mit dieser Kordel ziehst du dann die Seitenteile entsprechend zusammen, dass sie beim Anheben ungefähr in Höhe des „Kreuzes“ sind, auf jeden Fall aber höher sind als der Rest des Netzes. Auch hier sollte das Netz in der Mitte locker durchhängen.  Auch diese Konstruktion ist mit 4 Schnüren (von den Außenecken des Kreuzes) an einer geeigneten Stange zu befestigen. 

Die Länge der 4 Schnüre zwischen Stange und Netz richtet sich nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten wie z.B. der Wassertiefe, der Länge der Stange und danach, ob im Stehen oder in der Hocke gearbeitet werden soll. Sie sollen so lang sein, dass, wenn das Netz und der Rahmen bzw. das Kreuz auf dem Grund liegen, die Stangenspitze noch möglichst hoch über der Wasseroberfläche ist. Je tiefer die Stangenspitze, desto größer die Gefahr, dass die Fische bei deren Bewegung auseinanderspritzen und den Netzbereich verlassen. Andererseits müssen sie so kurz sein, dass man sich mit der Stange nicht zu hoch recken muss, um das Netz aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Daher ist eine entsprechend lange Stange günstiger.

Versenke deine Konstruktion im Teich so, dass sie möglichst gleichmäßig auf dem Grund aufliegt und die Hebeschnüre locker hängen. Die Hebestange ggf. mit Steinen oder ähnlichem. abstützen, damit die Spitze möglichst hoch liegt. Nachdem die Fische sich an diesen Fremdkörper im Teich gewöhnt haben können sie mit etwas Fischfutter – zur Not mit Brotkrümeln – möglichst in die Mitte des Netzes gelockt werden. Wenn sich die zu fangenden Fische etwa in der Mitte des Netzes befinden, mit ruhigen, aber zügigen Bewegungen die Stange greifen und das Ganze zügig aus dem Wasser herausheben. Günstig wäre es mit 2 Personen, von denen eine die Stange hält und die andere die Fische anlockt.

Auf diese Art und Weise müsste es gelingen, die Fische aus dem Teich herauszubekommen. 

Ich wünsche allen die das jetzt versuchen wollen "Petri heil"

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Teichfreund (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hi Manfred,

Respekt 

Wie lange hast du denn an dem Text gebastelt?

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Findling (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Markus,

Danke für die Blumen!

Wie lange ich gebraucht habe? Von Entschluß überhaupt etwas dazu zu schreiben bis zum Einstellen ca. 1 1/2 Stunden. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Teichfutzi (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Wow, das ist ja sehr sozial, so viel Zeit dafür zu opfern, jemandem zu helfen, respekt!


----------



## engelsgift (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo Manfred,

Vielen Dank für deine so ausfürliche Bauanleitung einer Köderfischsenke.
Tut mir Leid das ich mich erst jetzt melde hatte Heute 5 Kurse.
Mit dieser Anleitung muss es ja einfach klappen ich bin sehr beeindruckt wie sehr du dich meinem Problem angenommen hast noch mals vielen Dank dafür.
Du musst über dieses Thema über ein fundiertes Wissen verfügen
Bist du vieleicht Angler?
Ich werde am Wochenende mich ans Werk machen da habe ich Hilfe.
Wenn alles geklappt hat melde ich mich wieder wenn nicht auch,vielleicht gibt 
es ja noch Spannende Events Z.B. ich falle mitsamt der Köderfischsenke ins Wasser oder ähnliches.
An alle Anderen die sich meinem Thema gewippnet haben an dieser Stelle habt Dank.
Ich benutze zum ersten Mal ein Internet Forum hatte ein bisschen Angst davor weil ich soviel von Computern verstehe wie eine Kuh vom Seiltanzen,aber es war nicht so schwer.
Bin sehr erstaunt wie viele sich zu meinem Problem gemeldet haben.

Viele Grüße aus dem Münsterland und ein sonniges Wochenende
Eva


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amphibien und Fische geht das*

Hallo alle

dann will ich auch mal 

bevor ich meinen ersten teich anlegte war alles wiese/ weide .
in der ganzen umgebung zum haus 2 kleine tümpelchen ( teichschalen) bei nachbarn.
nachdem ich meinen ersten teich angelegt hatte kamen natürlich auch fische rein,-schon allein wegen der stechmücken.
1 jahr später waren die ersten __ frösche und __ kröten da, nach einem weiteren habe ich die ersten __ molche gesichtet.

>>ohne meinen *künstlich* angelegten teich hätte es hier keine amphibien gegeben.<<

ich habe immer reichlich verstecke gebaut .
nach umbau letztes jahr waren die frösche wohl noch leicht orientierungslos und haben im größeren teich abgelaicht in mehreren ballen.
um sicher zu stellen, daß koi und co nicht alles platt machen habe ich einen laichklumpen ins biotop verfrachtet.
nachdem  ich zigmal frösche aus der absetzkammer rausholen mußte, die per BA dort eingesogen wurden wohl ,und sie umsetzte, sind alle inzwischen im biotop heimisch geworden.
inzwischen hüpfen die ersten minifröschel rum und ein teil wuselt noch als nachzügler zwischen den pflanzen und steinen umher.
und das, obwohl, außer den koi, reger fischverkehr durch den bachlauf von teich zu teich ist 
GEEEEEHT DOCH 

liebe grüße und schönen sonntag
ulla


----------

